# Time to reinvent the shop space



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I looked at a house for sale that hit all the high points including a large horse barn with its own electrical service to be converted into a shop. But it would add an hour commute time and about twelve acres more yard than I want to deal with.

Well it looks like I may be in my tiny 10' x 16' shop longer than I have planned so something must give. I took a hard look around and decided my first workbench (Steve Ramsey BMW) had to go. I then went after my scrap wood and dumped most but later went back to make some holders for my track saw track. Then it was the shelves, I started throwing out anything not wood related or hadn't touched in a year. Still not big enough but it's getting better. Next project is a hand saw till followed by a clamp rack. Hopefully I can free up enough wall space for my dream project, a wall mounted tool cabinet.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck in your adventures. I'm in the middle of the same… I've rearranged a fair bit of the shop, some parts more than once now. It's helping, but sometimes that light at the end of the tunnel feels a long way out


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It's all about the journey, and you're definitely on the way. Optimizing space is an on-going thing, just like getting the right tools for the space you use and the way you work. Saw tills are a must-have if you've got more than a couple. And they don't have to be much at all. I think the one I'm still using took me less than a day to put together, and it's been a huge space saver.

Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a great project for all of us. Please keep us posted. I let my shop evolve. I have gotten lots of good ideas from LJ. Recently installed a tool wall for all the things I use on a regular basis. That is expanding. A plan till of sorts on on the list as well.

Good luck .


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

LA Veritas is waiting on the porch along with a little brass hammer. I hope I can fit both in the little shop. Maybe this was my motivation.

On a lesser note I found a finish nail used to hold one of my many French cleats in place while I was cutting a notch for 7' level to have a home. That chisel is going to need a real good sharpening tonight.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, when i sold the old shop, and moved all home, i re invented the garage space for a long time, decades in fact, so. recently began the build of a new shop almost 1100 sq ft with a 430 sq ft covered patio, on south side, problem is, me thinks it may be too small. lol, do'nt we all. anyways, i feel your pain, and misery, now i can finally start project and leave them without wheeling everything back into the garage, whew, if i only live long enough to get shop done, good luck, wheels they are your friend
rj in az


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My shop is (was) a 2 car garage but I feel your pain. I am stalled in the middle of shop reorg so that I make room to finally make myself a decent workbench. I got waylaid refinishing some vintage furniture that we are taking to my daughter in NYC next week but that is finally done. My wood hoard is probably my biggest problem. I really need to get that under control or just use the stuff I have collected over the last few years.


----------

